# Solved: Folder Lock Icon



## ohsix

I have Windows 7(64) Home Premium. One of the folders in My Documents has a lock icon on it. What does that mean, and how can I get rid of it?


----------



## robinofloxley

right click it and share with yourself


----------



## ohsix

I already share it with my name, everyone, and homegroup. So I'm afraid your suggestion doesn't work.

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## TheOutcaste

There may be other reasons for the lock overlay on a folder icon, but what I've found is the lock overlay means the file/folder permissions have been changed and is restricted in some way from what would be inherited, usually that not every one has access to read the folder and it's contents.
For example, if you remove the *HomeUser* group from having Read & Execute permission to a folder under My Documents, the lock overlay will appear. (I do have my Documents shared in a HomeGroup)
Removing the Users and Authenticated user groups from a folder created in the root of a drive will also add the lock overlay to the folder icon.
You can remove the lock overlay in this case by resetting the permissions to be inherited, and removing all permissions that are not inherited.
Right click the folder, click *Properties*
Click the *Security* tab
Click *Advanced*
Click *Change Permissions*
Check Both boxes to *Include inheritable permissions*, and to *Replace all child object permissions*
Click *Apply* then click *Yes*
Wait for the list to refresh
Remove all permissions that say *<not inherited>*

That should remove the Lock overlay.
You may need to Uncheck *Use Sharing Wizard* in *Control Panel | Folder Options | View* tab to see the Security tab, and may have to boot to Safe Mode as well if running Home Basic or Premium.

If you are not sure about what the permissions do, may be best to leave them alone. Definitely, *do not* add a Deny permission of any kind unless you are *certain* of how it will work. You can lock yourself out of the system by adding a Deny permission in the wrong place, especially if you deny a group rather than a user.

Jerry


----------



## ohsix

Been away so didn't get to correct my reply to robinofloxley. When I first looked at security my name and homegroup were there. I added "everyone". When I then checked explorer the lock was still there. However the next time I booted up the lock was gone. Sorry I couldn't get back sooner.

Thanks to all.

Keith


----------

